# HOW DO YOU KEEP MINNOWS AT HOME



## Fishing469 (Mar 4, 2009)

I want to start keeping minnows at home, but I have no clue where to start out on, could someone help me?


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

The first thing you should do is buy a bucket. Next, fill it with water. Finally get some minnows and you are golden!!!!


----------



## Fishing469 (Mar 4, 2009)

I want to keep minnows for a long period of time, lets say for example how bait shops keep there minnows. I want to do that at home so i dont have to run to the bait shop all th time.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

I went and bought a H2O tank like they use for gold fish, ect...

that seems to work pretty good for me. Also, don't forget to keep it clean and change the water every other day. Use bottle water, not from the sink.


----------



## Fishing469 (Mar 4, 2009)

what kind of aerator do you use


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

just a plain one like you buy at Walmart in the pet section


----------



## Fishing469 (Mar 4, 2009)

Ok thnx!


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

I realize that this is the hot topics forum but this thread is just too controversial for a website like nodakoutdoors.....


----------



## flightbirds (Jun 25, 2004)

How do you keep minows at home? Give em a curfew! Ground them! give them free room and board long after they are old enough to move away. :-?


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

The easiest way if you want to use a cheap aireator, is to put the bucket in an old refridgerator. If you can't keep the water cool, it becomes a real pain in the rear.

I bought a 150 gal stock tank, and still have trouble using the cheap aireators. I even use a filter system but it still a pain. I only use it in the spring and fall. By mid-June I use mostly crawlers and plugs, so I empy it out and start again in Sept., if I need too.

I plan on getting an old fridge that has a water line and rigging some type of drain hose so I can continually drip fresh water to them.

P.S. If you plan on keeping creek chubs, use a LID!


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

Buck25 said:


> I realize that this is the hot topics forum but this thread is just too controversial for a website like nodakoutdoors.....


Maybe he thought hot topics meant new topics or popular topics-and thought it would get a quicker reply than open forum. :-?


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

I use a 35 gallon plastic barrel as tank. 6" above the base I cut a hole and installed a garden hose fitting, next is a 1/12hp utility mounted on a shelf next to the tank and about 10" below the normal waterline. After the pump there is a pvc line going into a standard inline household water filter. After the filter the water is forced into another pvc above the tank that I installed 10 sprayer nozzles to spray the water back into the tank. The pump is connected to a digital timer and it runs twice a day for 1hr and 15 mn. I bought a wire mesh intake sieve to cover the inside of the intake fittings and keep minnows from going through the pump.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Fishing469 said:


> I want to start keeping minnows at home, but I have no clue where to start out on, could someone help me?


I have a special place next to the driveway where I dump them. The neighborhood cats clean them up pretty quick. At $2.50 or $3.00 a scoop, it's not worth my time and space to deal with trying to keep them alive.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

> I use a 35 gallon plastic barrel as tank. 6" above the base I cut a hole and installed a garden hose fitting, next is a 1/12hp utility mounted on a shelf next to the tank and about 10" below the normal waterline. After the pump there is a pvc line going into a standard inline household water filter. After the filter the water is forced into another pvc above the tank that I installed 10 sprayer nozzles to spray the water back into the tank. The pump is connected to a digital timer and it runs twice a day for 1hr and 15 mn. I bought a wire mesh intake sieve to cover the inside of the intake fittings and keep minnows from going through the pump.


The big issue is trying to keep this whole thing cool. An easy way is to bury it in a shady location. I burried one but didn't have a circulation system so I could only hold them for a couple weeks. I left about 4-6" out of the ground. Note: try not to have any exposed plumbing inside the tank. It gives them a place to hide when you try to net them out. Also do not put large rocks in the bottom. it has the same effect.

If I were to do it again I would either make a mesh basket to "drop in" and keep the minnow in for easy retrieval or but one of those meant for livewells.


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

I keep it in my root cellar, stays pretty cold in there all year.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

> I keep it in my root cellar, stays pretty cold in there all year.


I tried that too... untill a few dead ones started to stink up the house...Not good for the marriage.


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

dakotashooter2 said:


> > I keep it in my root cellar, stays pretty cold in there all year.
> 
> 
> I tried that too... untill a few dead ones started to stink up the house...Not good for the marriage.


HAHA thats funny! Ask me sometime about skinning mink in the living room on a Monday night so I could watch the football game!!


----------

